# Canam for sale



## buns79 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey guys I have a 08 canam 650 outlander max I dont need, It has 120 miles on it factory 3000# winch, hand gaurds passenger seat and is camo in color. I have only rode it once and it has never plowed but im sure it would do great. I just had the dealer do the first sevice on it. anyone interested let me know.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That's one long ride. 120 miles all in one time.


----------



## buns79 (Jan 15, 2010)

The machine had 90 miles on it when I bought it. It was a left over 08 and i bought it in nov. 09 the dealer used it as a demo and it was moved around alot. decided to sell it to buy a plow for my truck. It is a hell of a fourwheeler


----------



## SGT_KQ (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll trade you a 07 Kingquad 700 with lots of mods for your 650. I would like a 2up instead of a single seater.


----------

